# Sword of Vengeance/Thunder & Steel



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Man, _Sword of Vengeance_ was pretty frakking epic. When Schwarzhelm confronts Helborg...all I can say is manly tears. It was longer than the first book too, which was nice cause it wrapped up pretty much everything. 

Anyway I have a question regarding the new omnibus _Thunder & Steel_. Are the novels in it all connected (like all the Black Library omnibuses I'm used to)? Or are they stand alone novels with different characters and whatnot? I haven't read these individual novels by Abnett yet so just wondering. BTW the noves included are: _Gilead's Blood_, _Hammers of Ulric _and _Riders of the Dead_; and some short stories.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I've read both of them, and they're all great reads . In _Thunder and Steel_, they're not connected.


----------



## Chris Wraight (Jun 4, 2010)

AK74Bob said:


> Man, _Sword of Vengeance_ was pretty frakking epic. When Schwarzhelm confronts Helborg...all I can say is manly tears. It was longer than the first book too, which was nice cause it wrapped up pretty much everything.


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it. 



AK74Bob said:


> Anyway I have a question regarding the new omnibus _Thunder & Steel_. Are the novels in it all connected (like all the Black Library omnibuses I'm used to)? Or are they stand alone novels with different characters and whatnot? I haven't read these individual novels by Abnett yet so just wondering. BTW the noves included are: _Gilead's Blood_, _Hammers of Ulric _and _Riders of the Dead_; and some short stories.


I'm reading this for the first time myself (Riders of the Dead atm). Aside from the stories themselves, they're interesting for the light they cast on to a slighter earlier incarnation of Warhammer. Although there's no explicit connection between the different stories (as far as I can tell), I'm enjoying the vision of the Old World that they present.


----------



## Chris Wraight (Jun 4, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I've read both of them, and they're all great reads .


Did they make sense, the wrong way round? :grin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah , oh by the way, thanks for putting my review on your blog :victory:


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm almost finished _Sword of Justice_ and I'm really loving it. My copy of _Sword of Vengeance_ is sitting on my shelf to be read when I'm done 

Regarding T&S:


Gilead’s Blood: follows the saga of the doom-laden high elf, Gilead Lothain. Along with his faithful retainer Fithvael, Gilead, shadowfast warrior and the last of the line of Tor Anrok, travels the Warhammer world seeking revenge on the servants of Evil.

Hammers of Ulric: Dark powers gather around the ancient mountain-top city of Middenheim. Only the noble Templars of Ulric and a few unlikely allies stand to defend her against the insidious servants of Death.

Riders of the Dead: In the Chaos-infested wastes, the strongest of friendships can easily be manipulated into the deadliest of rivalries.

Far to the north of the Empire lies the dreaded Chaos Wastes, a dark landscape permeated by the corrupting magic of Chaos and home to the servants of the Dark Gods. Standing between this gateway to hell and the civilised world lies the frozen land of Kislev, bastion against the rising tide of evil.

Two Empire soldiers get their first taste of battle as they join the campaign to repel the savage Northern Tribes. As the winter draws in, the last major battle sees their destinies thrown into turmoil as circumstances tear them apart and throw them onto opposite sides.

Such is the mutating power in this dark and terrible land that the strongest of friends can soon become the bitterest of enemies. As they race towards a final cataclysmic showdown the fate of their souls will be sealed forever.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info brothers!


----------

